# Poop having a lot of liquid. What's normal? (poop pic!)



## CountryGirlUK (Aug 8, 2013)

I have googled a bit about poop but since it is a Friday evening here in the UK I thought it best to get a more educated opinion.

The poop pictures are of a little bit that I picked up off a cushion with the tissue. There was much more liquid in the original deposit and over the course of the preceding hour Haiku pooped on my top a couple of times and what I noticed was a larger quantity of poop with a similar look to in this picture and it was suspended in what seemed like a lot of a slightly milky liquid. Each poop also had the usual solidish white bit I would expect.









http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag63/PrettyKitty112/DSC_0052_zps031347f3.jpg

The same bird also sneezed earlier and sprayed my phone with tiny clear droplets. Haiku is the shyer one of my birds two birds so I am not used to knowing what his poop should look like. His behaviour has been active and how I would expect a healthy bird to be. He has been more confident today than usual but that has been a gradual thing over the past 10 days or so. The birds have mixed seed in the cage and eat pellets from my hand. 

I cleaned out the cage this morning and gave them a honey seed bell treat which Haiku has been munching on enthusiastically. I then had a visitor come over for a coffee at 1pm. She stayed for 2 hours and we chatted in the same room as the birds. I do not have visitors very often at all. The birds stayed on top of the cage and were mostly quiet. Haiku made a shrill short noise a couple of times, the same call he does when his brother is on the sofa with me and he wants to catch our attention. Nothing unusual. After my visitor left both birds came out. We watched a bit of Disco the budgie on YouTube on my phone and Haiku's crest was high (first time I have shown them Disco). He preened my eyelashes (no makeup) and climbed on my chest. The boys then hung out on my knee and preened each others head area, put their heads together, normal birdy bonding stuff.

Because Haiku does not normally spend so much time on me I don't know what is normal for him poop-wise. I just know that this poop is different to his brothers. Do you think that me clearing, cleaning and rearranging the cage and the added stress of having a stranger over stressed him out a bit to make the poop looser? Or maybe it is because of the honey and seed treat thing? When I googled I read that the poop should consist of a spiral of the greeny more solid stuff, urine and whitish urates. In which case I would describe Haiku's droppings as having more urates than I would expect and just generally being a little looser. thoughts? There is nothing to raise alarm bells but I have only had the birds for a couple of months and would like to get some understanding of normal poop variations so I can begin to use it as a diagnostic tool. TIA.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I would just continue to watch them. It's not uncommon for my tiel to have some droppings that are more watery than others. In addition to stress, excitement can make the droppings more watery. For instance, whenever I first get home from work, Sunny almost always has a watery dropping or two because he's so excited to see me. I think it's only a concern when they stay watery.


----------

